# Bevdeforges is a cuck



## arctic_circle_decimal

he really is like many brits are these days. they're all very stuffy and full of cuckery. they are all intellect for the most part and not very much feeling whatsoever. americans are just as bad too in other ways, but the focus is on bevdegeo;fijeroges or whatever the f*ck. he's garbage...another garbage human being on the earth who is spreading violence in subtle forms by being unoriginal


----------

